# Dark Power Pro P8 650W abstürze bei belastung



## Mr.Ultimo (26. Januar 2011)

*Dark Power Pro P8 650W abstürze bei belastung*

jo moin ich wollte mal fragen was das sein könte ich habe hier folgendes system 

ein Asrock H55M-GE R 2.0 welches ja von pcgh als spar tipp mit solider funktion und Ausstattung ausgewiesen wurde. 

eine 460 gtx hawk von msi 

8 gb ddr 3 1333 er ram von Patriot 
ja und ne 2,5 zoll 200 gb platte 

folgendes Problem sobald ich eine 3 d anwendung starte stürzt diese nach 5-10 sekunden oder nach spätestens 5 minuten ab ( F@H )
Das passiert mit der hawk genauso wie mit einer 250 gts von palit.
das klackt einmal und dann ist sense so als würde ein schutz mechanissmus einspringen. Das System ist nicht übertaktet !! als cpu kommt ein 870 i7 zum einsatz. ich hab das system 3 mal neu aufgesetzt auf 3 verschiedenen platten 
ich habe den oc jumper benutzt; und den ram und den cpu getestet.
was könnte ich falsch machen ? 
anschlüße habe ich alle normal verlegt sind ja so gesehn nur 4 kabel die da raus kommen . eins an vga 1 , 2  oder 3 (ja das licht geht an ^^ ) 
eins für die s ata platte ,dann das was zum mainboard geht .. (p4/p8) ja udn der 24 pol stecker. das mainboard hat nen atx 2.01 standart und das netzteil den neueren 2.3 sind die vlt nicht kompatibel zusammen ?

*
P.s. unterschiedliche Treiber haben auch keine besserung gebracht , als letzten hab ich meine alten Silverstone strider 56f angeschlossen und jett läuft alles seit 5 std dauer belastung stabil. (f@h auf gpu und cpu ) 

vlt hat einer ja eine idee mfg Alex 

*


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P8 650W abstürze bei belastung*

Hast du das Netzteil in einem anderen Rechner testen können?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P8 650W abstürze bei belastung*

das netzt teil hab ich von einen sehr guten kumpel bekommen der das gute stück noch nit sooo lange hat.betrieben wurde es vorher in einem sockel 1366 system und soll heute nochmal in dem selben gestet werden.bzw das we.das system voher war von grund gerüst ein intel 980 X ein asus p6t 4 gb speicher 4 festplatten und 3 lüfter, als grafik karten kamen nur zu test zwecken und benchens die msi hawk und cyclone zum einsatz und einmal eine 260 gtx von evga in einer spezial ausführung.(extra nur für diese karte angepasste taktraten)
das ding lief stabil. ohne oc jumper. das einzige was uns eingefallen ist was es sein könnte ist eine inkompatibilität von netzt teil und mainboard.
laut aida 64 liegen an der 12 v leitung 11,880 v an; nur das sagt halt das bios und das sagt es auch beim strider. Denke somit das da wohl ein auslese fehler vorliegt.

mfg Alex 

gestete Programme sind : Aida 64 extreem editon (stabi test) + MSI Kumbustor = absturzt nach 5 sec 
oder folding @ home absturz nach spätestens 5 minuten.

oder aber es ist na mainboard. welches unversiegelt den weg von alternate zu mir gefunden hat.....ich hab noch nen alten enermax 465 sonstwas netzt teil hier werde das noch mal testen das sollte ja auch nen überlastung/überspannungs schutz haben. ist der atx 2.3 standart zum atx 2.0 abwärts kompatibel ?


----------

